# Das Profi-Blinker Team



## Adrian* (14. Mai 2004)

Mein altes thema (lieblings angelprominenter)hat mich auf die idee gebracht mal zu fragen wie ihr denn zu Roland Lorkowski und Michele Leggieri steht oder was ihr über sie wisst oder auszusetzten habt??
 #r


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Bitte jetzt keine Heldenverehrung hier... Die beiden kochen auch nur mit Wasser...


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Kenn ich gar nicht die Burschen.... 
Ich habe allerdings auch keine besondere Motivation mir igendwelche Videos anzuschauen ich mach lieber "learning by doing" !


----------



## Theoceanisbig (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*



> Die beiden kochen auch nur mit Wasser...



So schaut's aus. Genauso wie die anderen "Berühmtheiten". Das Einzige, was ich an solchen Leuten bewundere, ist dass sie es geschafft haben ihr Hobby zum Beruf zu machen. Dass sie dabei auch noch tierisch absahnen sei ihnen gegönnt. Ist ja nicht meine Kohle... :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Servus Franzl  #h 

Jup, genau wie beim S..! Der Unterricht in der Schule hat auch nix gebracht  :m *OhJeIchSeheSchonDieNächsteBoardferkelwahlVorMir*


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Ich bin letztens in die Verlegenheit gekommen mir ein Profiblinkervideo anzusehen. 


Ich bin entsetzt über soviel unprofessionalität!

In dem Video wurde an einem Strom ein Waller mit einem Shad gefangen. Der Fang sollte wohl werbewirksam untermauern wozu die Profiblinker-Shads im Stande sind.
Der Waller war groß und der Drill dauerte lange. Die waren wohl zu zweit. Einer geangelt und einer die Kamera in der Hand.

Der Angelnde hat den Wels allein per Kiefergriff gelandet. Dabei zerrte er das Tier über die Steinschüttung (kantige Steine mit ca. 30x30cm). Der Shad saß tief. Der Kamermann fragte nach einiger Zeit ob er helfen solle und das er eine Zange hat. Antwort war nönö das geht auch so und suchte sich schlieslich einen Stock. Mit dem hat er dann nach einer Weile den Shad heraus operiert. Dann hat der Fänger den Waller wieder mit Kiefergriff zurück über die Steinschüttung gezerrt und released.

Noch Fragen wie ich die Leute finde?


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

@Tim:
war das nicht auf so ner Fisch und Fang Abo DVD/SVCD?? Das war Profi Blinker?? Na Danke, kein Wunder wenn wir Angler ab und an in Verruf geraten als Tierquäler... Was die da mit dem Waller gemacht haben ist nur als solche zu betieteln!!!


----------



## Theoceanisbig (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Nee, keine Fragen 

Ich habe noch nie so ein Video gesehen, wüsste auch nicht wozu. Aber wenn da so'n Zeugs abgeht, dann ziehe ich meine Respektsbekundung bezüglich kaufmännischen Talents wieder zurück.

Das klingt nach Sauerei. 

Btw: Ich hatte vor Monaten die Ehre, auf Ebay eine dieser "Berühmtheiten" kennen zu lernen. Ich wusste gar nicht wer das war. Als ich die Rute, die er mir als "neu und ungefischt" verkauft hatte (nur ganz knapp unter Ladenpreis) bekommen hatte, fanden sich diverse leichte Gebrauchsspuren daran. Ich dachte mir: passt schon. Sah noch gut aus, das Gerät. Nach dem dritten Einsatz und sicher weniger als 50 Würfen habe ich das Ding dann hier zum Händler gebracht, weil sich der Rollenhalter gelöst hatte. Der hat die Rute eingeschickt und ich habe schnell und unbürokratisch Ersatz aus dem Werk bekommen. 

Mein "Raubfischprofi" hat mich im Winter vom Titelblatt irgend so eines Angelgeräteherstellerwerbeheftchens im Zeitschriftenladen angegrinst. Ich hab zurück gegrinst und mir unanständige Sachen gedacht...


----------



## Adrian* (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

was war das denn führ ne rute??


----------



## Theoceanisbig (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

@ Adrian

Das war niemand von Profi-Blinker, genauso wenig wie die Rute. Die war von Balzer, Platinum Jig. Mit der neuen bin ich übrigens hoch zufrieden. Mit dem ursprünglichen Verkäufer nicht. 

Gruß


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*



> war das nicht auf so ner Fisch und Fang Abo DVD/SVCD??




Nein. 100prozentig  Profiblinker-Kaufvideo. Vorspann und Abspann war Profiblinker. Ging wohl eine Stunde.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

@Tim:
Hab ich wohl was verwechselt... aber im neuen Fisch und Fang ist ein Artikel über das Mittelmeer drin... von und mit Roland L. und auch auf der beiliegenden DVD ist es als Film drauf...


----------



## kannnix (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Absolut gute Videos. Nur zu empfehlen.
@Truttafriend du gehörst zu denen die einen Waller mit einem Käscher landen?

viele Grüße
kannnix


----------



## MichiHH (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Nachdem man sowas gelesen hat:



> Der Angelnde hat den Wels allein per Kiefergriff gelandet. Dabei _zerrte er das Tier über die Steinschüttung_ (kantige Steine mit ca. 30x30cm). Der Shad saß tief. Der Kamermann fragte nach einiger Zeit ob er helfen solle und das er eine Zange hat. Antwort war nönö das geht auch so und suchte sich schlieslich _einen Stock. Mit dem hat er dann nach einer Weile den Shad heraus operiert._ Dann hat der Fänger den Waller wieder mit Kiefergriff _zurück über die Steinschüttung gezerrt und released_.






> Absolut gute Videos. Nur zu empfehlen.


 #d  #d  #q


----------



## Marco O. (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Für kalte Winterabende sind die Videos ganz io, aber das gehetzte,von Herrn R.L., am Ende aller Videos geht mir voll auf`n Sack.  #w 

Bis Denne


----------



## havkat (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Ich erinnere mich an die F&F-DVD.

Heilbutt an der Shadrute. Der Drill hatte schon was.

Dann wurde allerdings versucht (und empfohlen!!!) den großen Butt zu keschern.
Es wurde allen Ernstes gezeigt, wie verzweifelt versucht wurde, den Flachen in einen großen Lachskescher zu bekommen und *lebend (!!!) in ein kleines, offenes und mit Gerödel vollgeladenes Boot zu bekommen.*
Selbst die sehr schwachen Befreiungsversuche des ausgedrillten Fisches, der zu zwei Dritteln im Kescher flappte, brachten den "Keschermann" in ärgste Bedrängnis, sorgten für Straucheln und ein "Fastüberbord" des Filmenden und für durcheinander polterndes Geraffel an Bord!

Ob die Aktion gelang, bleibt das Geheimnis des Regisseurs.
Der Fisch wurde dann an Land ausgiebig präsentiert, kommentiert, etc.

Dann kam der Hammer.

Der Butt wurde am Strand zurückgesetzt. Er lebte noch!!
Wie lange das Tier die Fimproduktion über sich ergehen lassen musste weiß ich nicht.

Fakt ist, dass es eine Sauerei höchster Potenz war.
Entweder wird der Fisch, am Boot, kurz fotografiert und releleast, oder harpuniert und getötet, von mir aus auch erschossen.

Aber das war das Letzte! 

Vor allem die Empfehlung, einen großen Butt zu keschern und lebend in ein, in diesem Falle, kleines Boot zu holen ist, sorry, gequirlte Hühnersch......!  :e


----------



## Caprifischer (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

muss man die typen kennen? demnach was man hier so liest müssen das voll die totalen vollassis sein :S


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

@Caprifischer:
In Deiner bekannt liebenswürdigen Art hast den Nagel am Kopf getroffen 

An das Video erinnere ich mich auch, bodenlose Sauerei!!!


----------



## Timo25 (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Habe das Video mit dem Waller ebenfalls gesehen und auch, wie die beiden Spezis auf dem ersten Video mit Zandern umgesprungen sind, da rief der eine: "Den mußt Du mit dem Kiemengriff landen oder keschern!". Darauf der andere: "Nö, nö, geht schon so!" und hob den Zander (schätze den Fisch mal so auf 60cm) an der Schnur aus dem Wasser. Habe nur den Kopf geschüttelt über solches Verhalten!

Liebe Grüße, Timo!


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Leute wie die beiden sollten eigentlich als Vorbilder fungieren... hab ich absolut kein Verständnis für diese Praktiken!!!


----------



## Franky (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Nunja! Es soll ja jeder nach seiner Fasson glücklich sein - hat mal son deutscher Kaiser gesacht (NEIN - nicht Franz Beckenbauer!!! :q)
Ich kenne mittlerweile ziemlich viele Angelvideos, auch welche von den Profi-Blinker-Leuten. Wirklich gefallen tun mir allerdings nur sehr wenige Videos, egal aus welchem Haus.
Viele Angler kaufen oder leihen sich diese Videos, um davon zu lernen. "Richtige" (oder andere) Technik, richtiger Umgang mit dem Gerät, richtiger Umgang mit dem Fang! All das wird in der Sportfischerprüfung nicht gelehrt, und ich kenne einige Angler, die keinen "Paten" haben, der sie ein wenig in die richtige Richtung stuppst.
Wer aber entscheidet, ob "richtig" oder "falsch"?! Ich kann das nur von meinem Standpunkt aus beurteilen, wie ich der Passion "Angeln" gegenüberstehe, und mir persönlich gefällt einiges nicht, was gezeigt wird - und dabei muß es nicht einmal direkt mit dem Angeln selbst zu tun haben... Der eine oder andere wird sicher wissen, was ich meine!


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*



			
				kannnix schrieb:
			
		

> @Truttafriend du gehörst zu denen die einen Waller mit einem Käscher landen?
> 
> viele Grüße
> kannnix



Nein. Wenn, dann lande ich meine Fische mit einem Kescher.

Viel Spaß beim Profiblinker-Video ansehen #h


----------



## Angel-Ralle (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Ei,ei, ei - kann amn das essen #c  #c  #c 
Solche Leute gehören in die Klapse und nich ans Angelwasser - der ganze FickFack den die veranstalten nenene :e 

Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Wie sollen die heißen - nie gehört!

-Jörg-


----------



## Adrian* (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

@jörg

Roland Lorkowski und Michele Leggieri.....


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Michele - ist das 'ne Frau!?
Aber mal Scherz beiseite, Adrian - natürlich kenne ich die beiden.
Sollte eigentlich ein Witz werden (deshalb auch der Augenzwinkermann...)

Liebe Grüße aus HH
-Jörg-


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Hallo Jörg,
na da ist ja wenigstens mal "eine Legende" hier


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

@steffen60431: Danke für die Blumen - so wurde ich auch noch nie begrüßt
Enzheim ist gar net so weit von meiner "Rhoihessekant" weg. Bin ja zwischenzeitlich umgesiedelt, an die "Zanderkant"

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Ne knappe Stunde Fahrt von meiner Haustür wech... Aber ich war seit ich hier wohne (2 Jahre immerhin schon) nicht mehr dort, ich war immer am Kühkopf früher als ich noch in bei Bad Homburg gewohnt hab... Jetzt ist mir mein Bach vor der Haustür ans Herz gewachsen 

Gruß nach HH


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

jungs jungs....habt ihr erstmal sonen fishc dran, ihr werdet froh sein, wenn ihr den im boot habt oder irgendwie in sicherheit! und die beiden sind vorbilder: die angebliche hetzerei am ende ist genau das, was ich liebe. wer sich das nicht zu herzen nimmt, der hats auch nicht anders verdient, wenn er nichts mehr fängt. sooooooooo viele leute angeln, wenn jeder fisch mitnimmt, is bald alles weg, da hat herr lorkowski nur recht. der rhein, das beste beispiel.
mfg


----------



## ThomasRö (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

*Wenn man einen Fisch zurücksetzt sollte man ihm vorher keinen Schaden zufügen.*


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

richtig!!! ist einen fisch fangen gleich schaden zufügen? son bissel haken im maul. habe mich mal selbst gehakt, war unangenehm, lebe aber noch und schmerzen hatte ich nicht. ich stippe auch mal, meinst du, ich esse die brassen und plötzen, alande, döbel, etc? ich nehme natürlich die fische mit, die zu tief geschluckt haben, klarer fall. aber sonst, nö. nen schönen hecht, den lasse ich lieber frei, der pflanzt sich fort und alle haben was davon.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Für mich gibt es keine Angelprominenten. Das sind auch nur normale Angler. Ich bin sicher da gibt es Leute die besser fangen und nicht damit angeben. Ich bin zwar nicht so gut wie die "Prominenz" und vielleicht werde ich auch nie so gut sein aber ich gebe zum Glück nicht mit meinen Fängen an. Ich angle lieber alleine oder mit anderen Angler zusammen aber einen Kameraman würde ich nicht unbedingt dabei haben wollen. Ich halte ben nichts von Angelprominenten.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Au mann, ich werd mir nie so ein Video zulegen...#d 



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> jungs jungs....habt ihr erstmal sonen fishc dran, ihr werdet froh sein, wenn ihr den im boot habt oder irgendwie in sicherheit! und die beiden sind vorbilder: die angebliche hetzerei am ende ist genau das, was ich liebe. wer sich das nicht zu herzen nimmt, der hats auch nicht anders verdient, wenn er nichts mehr fängt. sooooooooo viele leute angeln, wenn jeder fisch mitnimmt, is bald alles weg, da hat herr lorkowski nur recht. der rhein, das beste beispiel.
> mfg


 
Also... Mit dem Boot - da hast du offensichtlich den Sinn nicht verstanden...
Vorbilder - vielleicht für Angler, die wollen dass ihr Hobby verboten wird#q 
Dieses supertolle nichtsfangargument liebe ich auch wie ein Gewitter bevor mein Zelt steht!
Dein Fishcounter sieht unter deinen letzten Sätzen auch aus wie eine Rose im Knopfloch eines Profiboxers!|supergri 
 




			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> richtig!!! ist einen fisch fangen gleich schaden zufügen? son bissel haken im maul. habe mich mal selbst gehakt, war unangenehm, lebe aber noch und schmerzen hatte ich nicht. ich stippe auch mal, meinst du, ich esse die brassen und plötzen, alande, döbel, etc? ich nehme natürlich die fische mit, die zu tief geschluckt haben, klarer fall. aber sonst, nö. nen schönen hecht, den lasse ich lieber frei, der pflanzt sich fort und alle haben was davon.


 
Du hast Dich selbst gehakt und hattest keine Schmerzen? Damit solltest du mal deinen Arzt konfrontieren...|wavey: 

Und dass Fische fangen for Fun ist in Deutschland verboten, du meintest doch sicherlich dass dir viele fische immer wieder aus den händen gleiten, ne?:m 

Gruß by Andy


----------



## Profi (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dass Fische fangen for Fun ist in Deutschland verboten
> 
> Gruß by Andy


 
Wozu angeln wir denn dann, wenn nicht for fun ?????


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

@angelandy: schade, ich habe mich bemüht trotz des heiklen themas sachlich zu bleiben und niemanden anzugreifen: 1. ich kenn euch alle ja meistens nicht, da zu urteilen, bzw. gemein zu werden, traue ich mich nicht, die meistens hier sind echt nette leute, wie es scheint, einfach ein spitzen board. nun zu dir: deutschland wird ausgelacht, weil es so idiotische regelungen gibt. "es muss ein grund zur aneignung bestehen" ansonsten ist es regelwiedrig, einen fisch zu töten! aus welchem grund ich die fische also zurücksetze, das weißt du doch gar nicht.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

@profi: richtig, für mich ist angeln der größte fun überhaupt. wenn ich fisch will, dann gehe ich in den laden, denn ich will morgen auch wieder fun haben und ich fresse keinen fisch aus sonem mistkanal, wo ich vielleicht gerade nen zander fange. bon appetit


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*



			
				Profi schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu angeln wir denn dann, wenn nicht for fun ?????


 

Das deutsche Gesetz macht Angler (oder Sportfischer oder wie auch immer) nunmal zu kochtopfanglern, indem es aussagt, dass maßige und nicht in der Schonzeit gefangene Fische zu entnehmen sind, da dies den Sinn des Angelns impleziert. Auf Deutsch: Angler angeln um abends Fisch zu essen.
Wir wissen alle, dass das Humbug ist! Aber offiziell gehen wir halt dafür angeln, inoffiziell will ich mich erholen, Natur genießen, die Spannung beim angeln fasziniert, die Ruhe...*träum*
So, und ganz ganz unten steht meine Bratpfanne, denn manchmal entnehme ich auch Fische, nicht nur (beziehungsweise gerade nicht!) Zander und Hechte, sondern auch mal nen Brassen (mir schmecken se) zum Bleistift.

Und nun laßt uns nicht streiten, wir sind alle ein Team (sollte jedenfalls so sein) und das WE steht mit Raubfischwetter vor der Tür:m  Bei mir kribbelts schon... 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

@andy: klingt gut. aber das mit dem gesetz glaube ich nicht so ganz. hast du das mit dem aneignungswillen nicht mal gehört? ich darf den fisch zurücksetzen, wenn ich ihn einfach nicht haben will, sei es, weil das wasser nicht gesund aussieht oder mir gerade dieser dumme fisch nunmal nicht zusagt (sieht krank aus, is verletzt, etc.)! gesetze sind eh auslegungssache und niemand wird kommen und sagen: ey, ich zeig dich an, du hast da grad nen fisch zurückgesetzt. das gesetz dient wohl eher der beruhigung der absoluten idioten, die das angeln verbieten wollen!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

@Bubbel: Das sollte eigentlich mein Schlußwort sein, da wir sowas schon mehrfach hatten (benutz mal die Suchfunktion) und ich diese Endlosdiskussionen nicht so mag...


Ich habe nicht den genauen Gesetzestext ausgegraben, ich bin kein Korinthenkacker, aber so ähnlich stets da drin.
Und ich bezweifle stark, dass, wenn du einen kranken Fisch zurücksetzt, nach Gesetz oder zumindest nach Vereinsstatuten handelst...

Das Gesetz dient der Legimitation des Angels, weil man in Deutschland eben nicht ohne Grund ein Tier quälen darf und hier soll der Grund halt der menschliche verzehr sein.

Wollen wir jetzt über Sinn/Unsinn deutscher Bürokraten, Angelgegner, C&R, ostdeutsche Angler, Kormoran, Zander in Hamburg diskutieren oder

*gemmer jetzt endlich die Angelsachen packen???:m*


----------



## pechi24 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Lieber unprofessionell das C&R vetreten als professionell zum Kochtopfangeln aufrufen.

Ich weiß auch nicht, was solche Hetzthreads sollen. Wenn ich solch ein Thema eröffne, weiß ich genau wohin sowas führt. Die benannten Personen werden durch den Kakao gezogen.

Die Filme kosten nicht viel und wer mag kann sich die Teile anschauen. Wer nicht, lässt es halt ganz einfach. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*



			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber unprofessionell das C&R vetreten als professionell zum Kochtopfangeln aufrufen.



also das ist ein satz, den ich mir glatt als signatur einstellen könnte! hetzjagd hin oder her, ich habe diesen thread gelesen, prinzipiell alles nach profiblinker durchsucht und da findet man viel auch zu dem thema c&r etc. ich geh hier auch nicht wütend rein, halt meinungen austauschen. von mir aus jetzt auch ende.....geh sachen packen


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*



			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber unprofessionell das C&R vetreten als professionell zum Kochtopfangeln aufrufen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wenn du mich damit meinst, dann tuts mir leid. Ich bin kein Kochtopfangler...
> ...


----------



## pechi24 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

war eine allgemeine Aussage


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Wo wird hier gehetzt??? Es wurden lediglich meinungen zu in Filmen gezeigten Praktiken geschrieben, von Hetze kann doch gar keine Rede sein...


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Beruhigt euch mal alle jungens, wegen sowas belämmertem zu streiten macht keinen Sinn!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Jaja, das "alte, leidige Thema" ))

Denkt bitte ALLE dran:
Diskussionen sind gut und nötig, aber bitte sowohl mit dem Respekt gegenüber anderen wie auch im entsprechend gesitteten Ton.

Hab keine Lust editieren oder dasThema schliessen zu müssen!


----------



## pechi24 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wird hier gehetzt??? Es wurden lediglich meinungen zu in Filmen gezeigten Praktiken geschrieben, von Hetze kann doch gar keine Rede sein...



Wenn man solche Fragen stellt, kommen die benannten Leute/Firmen oder wer auch immer nie gut dabei weg. Man muss sich nur mal die zig Threads anschauen wo Firmen ordentlich was auf den Deckel bekommen. Diese Threads haben mit Abstand die meisten Hits und zum Teil gravierende Folgen.

Es melden sich halt überwiegend Leute mit schlechten Erfahrungen oder schlechten Meinungen, weil man sich halt eher an negative Dinge erinnert. Von positiven Erlebnissen wird eher selten berichtet und so stehen die Benannten am Ende immer als die Dummen da und das Ganze wird mit dem Argument der freien Meinungsäußerung verkauft.

Wozu eröffnet man denn solch einen sinnlosen Thread?

Was wisst ihr über XY, was habt ihr an denen auszusetzen, wie steht ihr zu ihnen?

Man sollte über Themen und nicht über Personen reden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*



> Wozu eröffnet man denn solch einen sinnlosen Thread?


Ach Pechi, Adrian ist 16 und absoluter ProfiBlinker Fan, zähle eins und eins zusammen und Du kennst den Grund für diesen Thread.

Sollte man nicht überbewerten denke ich.


Und in menem persönlichen Fall ist es nun mal so, daß ich mit den Praktiken der Herren R.L. und M.L. nicht unbedingt konform gehe, der am Anfang dieses Threads beschriebene Wallerdrill und der von Havkat kritisieret Heilbuttdrill sind für mich persönlich Gründe alle beide scharf zu verurteilen... das ist MEINE Meinung, die niemand anderes mit mir teilem muss aber gerne kann.

Schärfe im Wort hat erst Bubbel2000 reingebracht indem er recht "barsch" einen seit  einem Jahr ruhenden Thraed wieder ausgegraben hat (is nix persönliches Bubbel2000, lediglich meine persönliche Meinung)




> und das Ganze wird mit dem Argument der freien Meinungsäußerung verkauft.



Sorry, aber genau das ist freie Meinungsäußerung... ich kann doch nicht nur deshalb mein Maul halten, weil es vielleicht falsch verstanden werden könnte...

Und um nochmal meine persönliche Meinung zu sagen:
Wer mit Fischen so umgeht wie es PB in Ihren Filmen tut, darf sich über schlechte Publicity in Form von freien Meinungsäußerungen in einem Anglerforum nun wirklich nicht wundern...



> Man sollte über Themen und nicht über Personen reden.


Was anderes tun wir hier doch gar nicht... Auch Personen können Themen sein...


----------



## ThomasRö (20. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Der Angelnde hat den Wels allein per Kiefergriff gelandet. Dabei zerrte er das Tier über die Steinschüttung (kantige Steine mit ca. 30x30cm). Der Shad saß tief. Der Kamermann fragte nach einiger Zeit ob er helfen solle und das er eine Zange hat. Antwort war nönö das geht auch so und suchte sich schlieslich einen Stock. Mit dem hat er dann nach einer Weile den Shad heraus operiert. Dann hat der Fänger den Waller wieder mit Kiefergriff zurück über die Steinschüttung gezerrt und released.





			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ist einen fisch fangen gleich schaden zufügen?


Wenn ich der Überzeugung wäre, dass das Fangen eines Fisches diesem grösseren Schaden zufügt, würde ich keine Fische mehr zurücksetzen, was ich aber tue. Aber das Verhalten in der von Truttafriend beschrieben Videostelle finde ich einfach nur beschissen!


----------



## SbirolinoSchlumpf (22. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Moinsen!

Also ich kenne diese Leute vom Profiblinker nicht und möchte mir deshalb keine Beurteilung über die Menschen erlauben.

Allerdings denke ich, wenn sie schon Videos auf den Markt bringen: ( auch wenn es in meinen Augen schwachsinn ist, denn solche Videos stellen die Angelei in ein völlig falsches Licht.... ... oder habt ihr schon mal 20 Fische in 50 min. gefangen?)

- Waidgerechtes verhalten sollte in diesen Videos das A & O sein, schließlich schauen sich das auch totale Laien an. und die fangen nachher an ihre Fische an irgenwelchen Zaunpfählen abzuschlagen ( hab ich schon erlebt )

Aber allein der Name "Profiblinker" als Firmierung ist in meinen Augen Marketingstrategisch eine glatte Nullnummer und zeugt nicht grad von besonderer Intelligenz.

Aber die Jungs scheinen ja ihr Geld damit zu "verdienen"


----------



## feinripp (22. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Wie kann man die Beiträge von jemandem ernst nehmen, der in seinem "Fisccounter" Regenbogenforellen von Lachsforellen unterscheidet?
Rofl..
Setzen 6.. Bubbel.


** Mein Fischzähler:
Regenbogenforellen: 9, Lachsforellen 5 , Oncorhynchus mischmasch mykiss 7, Salmo Trutta gairdneri 17, und nochn paar fette  Steelheads...

und Weissfische soviel das ich schon nich mehr zähle und wow nen hecht mit 90 cm..


----------



## pfantomas (22. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

Das einige Szenen in den Videos nicht "waidgerecht" sind, steht glaube ich außer Frage.
Ich hab von Anfang an, das Tuen der Profiblinker verfolgt, einzig und allein aus dem Grund, da das angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch (jeder weiß, welche tierquälerische Methoden damals angewendet wurden) für mich aus moralischen Gründen ausschied.
Läßt man mal alles Gequatsche usw. auf den Videos weg und befaßt sich nur mit den theoretisch und praktischen Teilen, so erhält man Einblick in eine, meines Erachtens, schonende und waidgerechte Angelmethode auf Raubfische.
Ich war der erste im ganzen Umkreis, der sich anhand der Videos, begleitet von immensen Verlusten im Rhein, die Technik beigebracht hat und eines Tages hab ich deutlich mehr gefangen als alle anderen bzw. konnte schwierige Stellen befische, die bisher jungfreulich waren.
Wer hat als erstes den Landehandschuh aus Amerika mitgebracht, den Umgang damit in den Videos veröffentlicht. Zu dieser Zeit hatten etliche noch einen Gaff dabei und benutzten ihn !!
Man sollte nicht vergessen, twistern war damals Neuland für jeden und die PB haben die von ihnen entwickelten Produkte und Techniken anhand von Anschauungsmaterial jedem zugänglich gemacht. Welche Firma hat das sonst noch getan??
In vielen anderen Videos werden "kritische" Szenen halt nachher geschnitten und für den Betrachter zurecht gemacht. Die Glaubwürdigkeit solcher Videos stell ich aber in Zweifel bzw. die weitere Lebensfähigkeit der gezeigten Fänge.
Die bei PB gezeigten Szenen sind definitiv nicht in Ordnung, haben für Diskussionsstoff gesorgt, jeder hat die Fehler erkannt und hoffentlich daraus etwas gelernt.
Aber an dieser Stelle der Aufruf zur Selbstkritik:
Wie verhaltet Ihr Euch, wenn bei einem kurzen Angeltrip ans Wasser der 130cm Hecht an der Angel hängt. Habt Ihr den passenden Unterfangkescher immer dabei oder eine Matte zum abhaken?? Zieht Ihr im Winter die Hosen aus und steigt in den Fluss??
Wenn ja, dann zieh ich den Hut vor Euch.

so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

also gut, extra für dich änder ich dann mal meinen fischzähler. anscheinend kennste ja den unterschied, oder? da war ich wohl im forellenpuff, einfach daher nur der unterschied, find ich nicht weiter schlimm, da zu unterscheiden, auch wenn es halt nur anders gefütterte fische sind. und auch wenn du so toll bist, feinripp, und schon größere hechte gefangen hast, war halt bis jetzt mein größter in diesem jahr, und nun? man, immer wieder ärger mit solchen typen wie dir. echt schade. aber zum glück gibt es hier im board ja auch sehr viele nette leute! ich werde in diesem thread nicht mehr antworten, sonst hörts ja hier nie auf.


----------



## feinripp (22. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> a.. ich werde in diesem thread nicht mehr antworten, sonst hörts ja hier nie auf.



Cool.. so is uns allen geholfen. 


			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ..da war ich wohl im forellenpuff




Jedem das seine, aber was ist schon dabei aus ´nem Tümpel soeben besetzte degenerierte Rainis rauszufangen die sogar auf ins Wasser gespukte Kaugummies beissen, und dann diese "Fänge" heldenhaft im Fischzähler aufzuführen. 
Ich hab nichts gegen Dich Bubbel, aber meine Meinung dazu darf ich ja sagen..bist vielleicht auch ein netter Typ , keine Ahnung. Nur Deine beiträge fand ich halt ziemlich naja..   |peinlich 
Ich meine wer meint mit Puff-Fischzählern angeben zu müssen oder mit großen Hechten in allen seinen Posts zu protzen, der soll sich nicht über Waidgerechtigkeit oder ethische Fragen äussern, da widersprichst Du Dir praktisch im Beitrag selbst.
90cm Hecht hin oder her, na klar ist es schön nen großen Hecht zu fangen, man kann ihn auch stolz im Forum zeigen und in nem Thread erwähnen das find ich voll ok und wuerd ich auch machen.
Aber mir geht dieses "Fischcounter / ich hab nen  größeren als du" Geprotze immer dann besonders auf die Nerven, wenn genau diese Leute dann was über C&R und nachhaltige Schonung der Natur ablassen. 
Im Gegensatz zu Dir kann ich auch nicht beurteilen wer der bessere Angler ist, nur im Forellenteich fängt jeder. 
Hatte mal nen Nachbarn, der ist immer zu so nem Forellenteich gefahren:
"Wow, heut morgen wird der xy wieder einsetzten, da muss ich ganz früh am Wasser sein, dann kann man die fetten Brocken ziehen und hat die Kühltasche voll."
Und wenn ich dann mal wieder mit einem läppischen Barsch vom Rhein zurückgekommen bin, hat er nicht mehr als ein abschätziges Lächeln übriggehabt, er war ja der "bessere Angler" mit vielen tollen Rainis.
Nur so als Denk-ma-nach, meine pers. Meinung.
Petri
Ralf


----------



## Breamhunter (22. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

@ pfantomas: Dann haste aber nicht alles gesehen. Am Ebro wurde mit lebenden Karpfen mit einem Riesen-Haken im Rücken auf Wels geangelt. Die Karpfen waren zur Hälfte im Wasser. Dem Statisten von Profi-Blinker ging wahrscheinlich richtig einer ab, als von unten ein Wels auftauchte und den Karpfen nur knapp verfehlte, weil dieser ein Riesen Satz aus dem Wasser machte.  :r   :v


----------



## Maddin (22. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

...stimmt es eigentlich, dass dieser Thread uralt und eigentlich abgehakt ist? |kopfkrat


----------



## C.K. (22. August 2005)

*AW: Das Profi-Blinker Team*

@Maddin
Jau, du hast recht, Infos zu der Frage kommen hier nicht mehr zu Tage, deshalb hänge ich mal ein Schloß vor diesem Thread.


----------

